# Help with ingredient measurements



## lbb87 (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a recipe that calls for "One  8 oz. Cheddar Cheese shredded."  
But when you buy a package it has the Net weight as 8 oz but in the package there is 2 cups (16 oz) of cheese. So would I go by the weight and put in the whole package or do I just measure out 8 oz. and therefore only put in half of the package? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2003)

This is where it's good to have a scale - you can buy one that will get you by for around $10.00.  If your package weighs 8 oz. and your recipe calls for 8 oz. then I would use the whole package of cheese.  What is your recipe?


----------



## lbb87 (Nov 20, 2003)

I tried with using half the package but I don't think that was right. It also had more onion flavor then anything else. I think I'll go with 3/4 onion next time. But also, I need to make this Saturday morning for a family gathering. So since I won't have much time Sat. morning I'm going to put it together Fri. night - put it all in the baking dish and put it in the fridge. Then Saturday morning all I have to do is pop it in the oven. Not sure how to keep it warm for an hour or two aftwerwards though. But I tried this last week to make sure it would work right and not taste all nasty and I found that I had to cook it 25 minutes longer. So it took and hour instead of the 35min it was supposed to take. I'm guessing that was because it had been sitting in the fridge like that the night before.

Here's the recipe:


Hash Brown Bake

1 pkg Simply Potato Hash Browns
1 can Cream of Chicken Soup
1/2 can of milk
1 small onion chopped real tiny
1 8 oz sour cream
1 8 oz Cheddar Cheese shredded

1. Grease 13x9 pyrex dish
2. Mix soup, sour cream, onion in large bowl
3. Fold in cheese and potatoes
4. Blend in milk - but don't make mixture runny (you may not need all of this milk - see how it looks)
5. Spread evenly in greased pan
6. Bake at 350 degrees for about 35 minutes. Check on it - if not done, cook until a light golden brown.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for posting your recipe - I'd say that 2 cups is what is required for this breakfast casserole.  And yes, the extra cooking time was due to it being in the refrigerator.  As far as the onion, you might want to saute a little before adding to the casserole - that will help dull that raw onion flavor (I don't like that either).  "Small" onion is so hard to define but sauteing should help.


----------



## lbb87 (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

8 oz. Cheddar Cheese, Shredded means:

First measure the Un-shredded cheese then shred.

whereas

8 oz. Shredded Cheddar Cheese means:

Shred then measure.

It's all about the comma...

BTW..8 oz Cheddar Cheese, shredded is equal to 2 cups...now how to measure 2 cups of solid cheese you might ask????

Liquid displacement...Thank Archimedes for taking a bath!!!

Fill a liquid measuring device (something big enough to put the cheese into so it floats) up to 1 cup (or 2 cups or whatever)...put the cheese in, and read where the water level is at.  When it's gone up 1 cup, you've just measured out exactly 4 oz of cheese.  This method is an excellent way to measure shortening or butter (another hint...put the shortening or butter in plastic wrap when measuring...makes for easy clean up.)


----------

